

Brainfuck interpreter in 160 bytes of C - dahlia
http://j.mearie.org/post/1181041789/brainfuck-interpreter-in-2-lines-of-c

======
dmoney

      // with whitespace:
    
      s[999], *r=s, *d, c;
      
      main(a, b)
      {
          char *v=1[d=b];
          for(;c = *v++ % 93;)
              for(b = c%7 ? 
                      a &&
                          (c & 17 ? 
                                c & 1 ? 
                                    (*r -= c - 44)
                                    :(r += c - 61)
                                 :c & 2 ?
                                    putchar(*r)
                                    :(*r = getchar())
                          ,0)
                      :v;
                  b&&c | a * *r;
                  v=d)
                      main(!c,&b-1);
          d = v;
      }

------
coldnose
You broke my record 191 bytes!

<http://coldnose-sloth.livejournal.com/1024.html>

------
ramki
That is more than two lines of code obfuscated into two lines... but i like
his idea to make this tiny enough to fit in a tweet.

~~~
pinksoda
140 is the limit for tweets so that they can fit your username.

------
wglb
Cool.

I have been programming in C for a while, and can't recall ever seeing main
called recursively. Neat.

------
__bjoernd
I actually prefer readable code, but I accept that others appreciate small
size as well.

~~~
lifthrasiir
I'm an original author of the code and I made it out of curiosity, not for
other reasons. I also prefer readable (and concise) code in general, but
shortening the code is a very different matter -- it is a sport (sometimes
called code golfing) and not necessarily connected to good programming skills.
And note that I have spent (and had to spend) _only_ 24 hours to do it: code
golfing is very time-consuming and 24 hours are often short for this standard.
;)

For the Brainfuck interpreter, I was also motivated by this StackOverflow
question: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1053931/code-golf-
shortes...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1053931/code-golf-shortest-
turing-complete-interpreter) In this sense it does have a practical
implication to gauge the minimal possible Turing-complete language
implementation.

------
jhuckestein
Who cares about tweets? It fits a text.

